# Foreplay without sex?



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

After reading several posts that talk about foreplay without sex I must admit I've never really considered this. To me, all foreplay ends in sex. Maybe I'm selfish, I don't know.

What do you find are some advantages of this? I'm curious.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't you enjoy foreplay?

It's fun to do this between episodes of sex. It will really heighten the sex when you finally get to it.

One of the says that sex therapists help couples reestablish a sex life is to have them do this for one hour a day for two weeks. The partners take turns using foreplay on the other for one hour. At the end of 2 weeks the couples is so ready to tear each others cloths off and go at it.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, if you are lucky (like me!) foreplay lasts allllllllllllllllllllllllll day.... so not immediately leading to sex, but fun and sexy and valuable!!!!!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Foreplay is wonderful, but if it never ends in sex it becomes pretty old.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting topic. I'm bumping it up. Where does foreplay end and sex begin? Is oral sex, sex? Or is it foreplay? Manual stimulation? Is it sex or foreplay if one partner gets off and the other one doesn't? Hmmm.....


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

We consider it all making love as sometime it ends in intercourse which usually ends in orgasm but not always. 
DH has a little ED issue that gets in the way sometimes, but we don't let it stop us from being intimate and connecting with each other. Sometimes it just doesn't end up the way we thought it would when we started. But we do it enough that we make up for it!


----------

